# Return to last live channel after recording



## hershey4 (May 31, 2006)

It would be nice if the last set live channel was saved before recording on a different channel. Then after a scheduled recording on another channel, change to the last live channel that was saved. I frequently take advantage of the automatic 30 minute buffer for catching the news/weather etc, when I get home too late or sleep too late in the a.m. It is frustrating when my live channel is not where I left it. 

OTOH, I can see where someone else might like the opposite side affect...

Best bet, create a user preference setting to let the user decide on behavior.


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

I agree with the idea to make it a user preference. I for one like to see where my channel is because then I can guess what TiVo has suggested for me recently without going to the TiVo Suggestions folder! It's a fun game. Anyhow, I can see now where I might actually feel the same way you do sometimes so why not have the choice?


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

hershey4 said:


> It would be nice if the last set live channel was saved before recording on a different channel. Then after a scheduled recording on another channel, change to the last live channel that was saved. I frequently take advantage of the automatic 30 minute buffer for catching the news/weather etc, when I get home too late or sleep too late in the a.m. It is frustrating when my live channel is not where I left it.
> 
> OTOH, I can see where someone else might like the opposite side affect...
> 
> Best bet, create a user preference setting to let the user decide on behavior.


i have the same issue and how i fixed it is this.. the last recording for me at night on season pass is the daily show and stephen colbert on comedy central at 1am.. but because i am up at night and sleep late, i want to tune into cnn when i awake and see what they've been airing for the last 30 mins.. i consider morning shows on cnn and msnbc mostly crappy fluff so i'd rather fast forward thru until i find something news worthy..

ok so what i did was set up a season pass to tape cnn at 2am every night for whatever that program is.. this way it is on cnn LAST for the night..

this way when i wake up, late or even in the middle of the night.. the tv is already on cnn and i can check out the last 30 mins of news by back tracking as u mentioned..

my other tv has a setting to turn it on and be on a specific fav channel, but i can't recall if that's a setting in my cox cable or on my tv.. it's been so long since i set it up.. that's convenient also..


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

BJ411 said:


> my other tv has a setting to turn it on and be on a specific fav channel, but i can't recall if that's a setting in my cox cable or on my tv.. it's been so long since i set it up.. that's convenient also..


This is probably in your cable box. I have this option in mine, called "Power On" Channel, where you can select any channel in the lineup or "last chan" which keeps it on whatever channel you were on when you turned it off. I would be happy to see in Tivo - the problem is, the Tivo, being "always on," doesn't really know when you've turned on the TV, and you can't really turn the Tivo on or off.

The alternative is to have Tivo just tune to your favorite channel whenever it's not recording something. But then that's no guarantee that it will be on that channel at any given point during the day, especially if you have suggestions turned on.

The S3 could really shine here actually - They could have a settings for "only record one suggestion at a time", and you could have one tuner always tune to your favorite channel while the other one is recording suggestions.

Hopefully Tivo will continue to innovate with little features like this.


----------



## Rod Adams (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually, I like that it stays on the current channel.

In particular, I remember one night during the Olympics where things went over a ways. We had gotten pretty good at figuring out how much of the commentary/commericals/etc that we'd skip each night, and were only about ten minutes behind when the recorded part of the show was over. At the end of the recorded portion, Tivo seemlessly switched over to the beginning of the LiveTV buffer, and we watched the last event(s) without a hitch.

If you really want the Tivo to be on a certain channel in the morning, just set up a 5 minute manual KAM=1 SP for 30 min before you get up.


----------

